# Welche Frameworks sind zu empfehlen?



## hasenbrot (20. Jul 2011)

Hallo,
mich interessiert, welche MVC Frameworks für Java Anwendungen zu empfehlen sind. Ich persönlich kenne PureMVC, aber weiß nicht, ob das in der Java Welt häufig Verwendung findet.


----------



## maki (20. Jul 2011)

Ganz klar: Kommt darauf an.

Was für eine Art Anwendung soll es denn werden?


----------



## hasenbrot (20. Jul 2011)

Z.B. eine Anwendung, die Daten aus einer Datenbank ausliest und neue Datensätze hinzufügt, aber eigentlich suche ich ein Framework, das für alle möglichen GUI Anwendungen gut zu gebrauchen ist und das auch ausreichend populär ist, so dass sich auch andere Programmierer schnell in dem Code zurechtfinden können.


----------



## TheDarkRose (20. Jul 2011)

Eclipse RCP


----------



## hasenbrot (21. Jul 2011)

Danke, das sieht vielversprechend aus 
RCP ist also das Standard Framework, in das man nahezu jede Java Desktop Anwendung einwickeln sollte? 

Gibt es denn eine einfache Möglichkeit, um eine .exe zum Starten der Java-Anwendung mit Hilfe des JNI zu erzeugen, so wie es bei Eclipse getan wurde?


----------



## maki (21. Jul 2011)

Eclipse RCP ist eine Plattform für Rich Client Projekte, nutzt SWT, JFace ist da das MVP Framework.
Ansonsten gibt es noch Swing als Standard Java UI Toolkit.

Im Webbereich gibt es noch dutzende andere...

Eclipse nutzt eine exe als Launcher, mehr nicht.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (21. Jul 2011)

Wenn du eine Eclipse RCP Anwendung schreibst und dir ein Produkt erstellst, kommt da eine "exe" heraus. Wenn du unter OS X bist, kommt eine "app" raus, wenn du das delta pack installiert hast, kommt (auf wunsch) alles raus ;-).

als Standard würde ich es aber nicht bezeichnen. Vllt ist es so das Standard was RCP angeht (gibts hier eigentlich Benutzer, die mit Netbeans RCP arbeiten/es sich mal angeschaut haben?)


----------



## hasenbrot (21. Jul 2011)

Aha, dann ist RCP also die eierlegende Wollmilchsau ;-)

Mir ging es nur darum, eine .exe oder .app zum Starten der Anwendung zu Erstellen, damit sich die Java-Anwendung nach außen möglichst wie eine native Anwendung verhält. 

Danke an alle.


----------



## freak_007 (22. Jul 2011)

Wenn du selbst etwas machen willst empfehle ich dir C (eher du brauchst keine Runtime Library) oder C++. Ein Fertiggericht ist Launch4j.


----------



## hasenbrot (25. Jul 2011)

Gibt es denn zu RCP einige empfehlenswerte Bücher oder Videos?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Jul 2011)

Ja:
Eclipse RCP Tutorial
Eclipse RCP - Entwicklung von Desktop-Anwendungen mit der Eclipse Rich Client Plattform


----------



## hasenbrot (25. Jul 2011)

Ist das RCP eine nahezu unumgängliche Grundlage für die Java Anwendungsentwicklung oder gibt es auch Entwickler, die es zwar beherrschen, aber aus bestimmten Gründen nicht nutzen?


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Jul 2011)

Ansich würde ich nur Grundlagen als unumgänglich bezeichnen. Alles andere hängt dann davon ab, in welche Richtung man gehen möchte/muss(Arbeit und so). Aber RCP zu beherschen ist sicher nicht verkehrt, da es nunmal ein mächtiges Framework ist. Deine RCP-Anwendung ist von beginn an so ausgelegt, dass du es Modular aufbaust und es somit leicht erweitern+gezielte Updates schreiben kannst. An und für sich, würde ich es z.B. einer Swing Anwendung in fast jedem Fall vorziehen.


----------



## freak_007 (25. Jul 2011)

Fast. Unerwünschte Erweiterbarkeit(sprich: Reverse Engineering), Serveranwendungen, Zeitmangel(bsp. es soll nur ein kleines Programm werden) mehr fällt mir gerade nicht ein.


----------



## Wildcard (25. Jul 2011)

Ich lasse mittlerweile eigentlich jede Art von Anwendung auf Eclipse RCP oder Eclipse Equinox basieren. Egal ob Desktop Anwendung, Konsolenanwendung oder Server Anwendung.
Aber das muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------

